# Need advise on Max purchase please



## golfmore (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a Maxima, 5spd or auto. Want good performance and reliability. Where do I start? I'm notlooking for the fastest on th eplanet. Just good performance and reliability. I am selling my Volvo 850 turbo. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

a 92-94 SE 5 spd will be right about the same speed as your 850 turbo.. they run ~15.2 in the 1/4 stock.
with minimal power bolt-ons, I'm running 14.7 in mine...
reliability is hugely determined by the previous owners, as you're looking at a 10 year old car if you stick with the J30 platform (J30 is the chassis code for the 89-94 Maxima)

How much are you looking to spend, and what part of the country are you in? Prices for these cars go WAY up when you get to the NE corner of the country, and same with west coast. they're pretty cheap around OK, KS, MO, TX area.


----------



## golfmore (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:



> a 92-94 SE 5 spd will be right about the same speed as your 850 turbo.. they run ~15.2 in the 1/4 stock.
> with minimal power bolt-ons, I'm running 14.7 in mine...
> reliability is hugely determined by the previous owners, as you're looking at a 10 year old car if you stick with the J30 platform (J30 is the chassis code for the 89-94 Maxima)
> 
> How much are you looking to spend, and what part of the country are you in? Prices for these cars go WAY up when you get to the NE corner of the country, and same with west coast. they're pretty cheap around OK, KS, MO, TX area.


I'm in the Denver area. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

i would think denver area would be fairly decent on prices- but watch for body rot. I'm sure you're well aware of that already though..

main places to watch for on Maximas are around the fuel filler tube, rear seat belt mounting bolts (they go through the body and into the wheel well area. very prone to rust), and the rocker panel/door areas.. also just behind the front fender is common to rust if people to have mudguards. rock chips and stuff can cause lots of damage over the years.


----------

